# Galliprant



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think there's been a few members that have used Galliprant and had good results with it. 

I found this thread where it's been discussed-I was thinking there were a few others too but only found this one. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/448129-galliprant-nsaid.html

ETA: I moved that thread into the appropriate section, here's the new link for it.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I think there's been a few members that have used Galliprant and had good results with it.
> 
> I found this thread where it's been discussed-I was thinking there were a few others too but only found this one.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/448129-galliprant-nsaid.html


Thanks Carolina mom. I first heard of this drug from my vet about 6 months ago when we discussed further treatment for arthritis for Gracie. At the time it had just come on the market and I had heard, and read, that it was more effective than many of the other arthritis treatments available. At the time I opted to continue with Gracie's current treatment and take a wait and see approach but now, 6 months later, her arthritis has become worse and I am looking for any members who have tried Galliprant and if they have seen any improvement with it. It is quite expensive and my vet would special order it but if it helps I am willing to pay whatever the cost to help poor Gracie. She's in horrible pain lately. Am hoping there are a few people who have tried this new drug with their dogsI have an appointment next Monday for Gracie and, unless I hear otherwise, will probably start her on it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know I've seen it discussed somewhere else here on the board, didn't find it in when I did a search. I'm looking through some threads.

ETA: I'm not finding anything else.

Have you considered or tried Adequan Injections?


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I know I've seen it discussed somewhere else here on the board, didn't find it in when I did a search. I'm looking through some threads.
> 
> ETA: I'm not finding anything else.
> 
> Have you considered or tried Adequan Injections?


Thanks. I couldn't find anything either. Yes, I discussed other options with our vet. She feels Galliprant is probably what would be best for Gracie right now. Because Gracie is 13 years old and already has some health issues she feels that the Galliprant has fewer side effects that would negatively impact Gracie. I will discuss them again at her appointment on Monday. Poor Gracie...she's definitely in pain and we always want to do what we can to help them be comfortable. Our senior dogs deserve whatever can help them


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Galliprant certainly sounds interesting (I just googled it). It's very newly approved (January) in the US. It is not an NSAID, and appears to be easier on the organs. 

If you decide to go the NSAID route, we had really good results with Deramaxx for my last dog. She had a bad limp, and it totally disappeared. She was able to run and play ball again. We checked her organ function every six months, but never any issues. She was on it about two years, from age 10 to 12.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I used Galliprant for Charlie when he first started having issues and he responded really well to it.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I thought I would post a follow up here to the Galliprant. I still have an appointment on Monday to discuss putting Gracie on Galliprant. However last week when I took Gracie in to the vet we were given Dasuquin Advanced by the vet. Previously Gracie had taken both Dausquin and Cosequin with limited results. My vet suggested I try Dasuquin Advanced, which is only available through a vet with a prescription, telling me that it has shown remarkable results in most of the dogs she has prescribed it for. I was skeptical (as I always am when it comes to results-- especially since I had already tried Dasuquin). I was extremely surprised to discover that it appears that this is actually helping Gracie. Dosing for it is similar to that of Dasuquin (2 chews a day for 4 weeks then the maintenance dose of 1 per day) and the cost runs arounnd $50 for 64 chews. This is, obviously, more expensive than regular Dasuquin but much cheaper than Galliprant. 
While the results have not been spectacular-- she remains a dog who clearly has arthritis and who is 13 years old-- she is much improved. She is able to get up from a prone position without obvious pain and is actually able to walk up and down stairs without assistance now. So, while Galliprant remains an option for the moment it seems that Gracie has responded well to treatment with Dasuquin Advanced.


----------



## NYDonna (Sep 1, 2017)

G-bear said:


> Gracie's arthritis is getting worse. At the age of 13 I suppose it is to be expected. She currently is taking Dasuquin but she is clearly in need of something that will help her more. I am opposed to starting her on Rimadyl as I have had 2 dogs experience serious side effects with that drug.
> I have read that Galliprant seems to be quite successful treating arthritis in dogs with very few side effects. I believe it is relatively new on the market and is quite expensive. If this medication would work for Gracie I would gladly put her on it. I am wondering if anyone has used it and if it has been effective for their dogs.


Hi, 
I have a Golden Retriever mix and she is about 80 lbs. I noticed that she would struggle to get up and that made her lay around all the time because of the pain. I put her on Dasaquin with MSM but it really didn't do much.
When I took her to the vet, she took x-rays and found she had arthritis with hip dysplasia being secondary.
Dr told me about Rymadil and the side effects and then said if I could afford it to give her a safe drug that just came out...Galliprant.
Long story short, she is no longer in pain and JUMPING too!  I have to do without a few things to keep her on this but it is a small price to pay to see her practically acting like a puppy. She plays with my other dog again, runs around, and jumps on me (best she can) when I come home! If you can afford it you won't be sorry. Only thing is, my dog needs a 100mg and production is back logged so haven't been able to get that dosage so have to order the 60's and 20's which is more costly in the long run. Other than that...all is well. Good luck!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

NYDonna said:


> Hi,
> I have a Golden Retriever mix and she is about 80 lbs. I noticed that she would struggle to get up and that made her lay around all the time because of the pain. I put her on Dasaquin with MSM but it really didn't do much.
> When I took her to the vet, she took x-rays and found she had arthritis with hip dysplasia being secondary.
> Dr told me about Rymadil and the side effects and then said if I could afford it to give her a safe drug that just came out...Galliprant.
> Long story short, she is no longer in pain and JUMPING too!  I have to do without a few things to keep her on this but it is a small price to pay to see her practically acting like a puppy. She plays with my other dog again, runs around, and jumps on me (best she can) when I come home! If you can afford it you won't be sorry. Only thing is, my dog needs a 100mg and production is back logged so haven't been able to get that dosage so have to order the 60's and 20's which is more costly in the long run. Other than that...all is well. Good luck!


Thanks so much for the info! For the time being Gracie is doing well on the Dasuquin Advanced. We found that after we switched her from the beginning dose (2 chews a day) to the maintenance dose (1 chew a day) her symptoms worsened. After talking with our vet we returned Gracie to the 2 chews a day. She continues to do well on that. 
It is really good to hear that Galliprant has worked well for your dog as it remains an option for Gracie should the Dasuquin Advanced stop working. I, like you, believe that it is only right to do whatever we can do to help these beautiful and wonderful companions of ours regardless of the cost. They ask so little from us and give so much to us. Your girl is a very, very lucky dog to have you. Thank you so much for your response


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ask your vet about Adequan injections also. They can really help.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I've been following this thread and now have Charlie on Galliprant, Dasuquin with MSM, and just switched him to Gabapentin from the Tramadol. I'm also still in the loading stage of Adequan injections. We're doing physical therapy 2/week. He's having a rough time and I've decided to move forward with surgery consult. Three vets have confirmed that his physical symptoms appear worse than you would think from his xrays. Needless to say, I'm pretty worried about him. He's had more painful days than not this summer. I am grateful for all the information sharing on this forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

jennretz said:


> I've been following this thread and now have Charlie on Galliprant, Dasuquin with MSM, and just switched him to Gabapentin from the Tramadol. I'm also still in the loading stage of Adequan injections. We're doing physical therapy 2/week. He's having a rough time and I've decided to move forward with surgery consult. Three vets have confirmed that his physical symptoms appear worse than you would think from his xrays. Needless to say, I'm pretty worried about him. He's had more painful days than not this summer. I am grateful for all the information sharing on this forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jenn, I am so sorry to hear this. I had no idea that Charlie was doing this poorly! Poor baby. Hopefully if he has surgery it will help your sweet boy have a pain free life. I hope so! I know he means the world to you and a lot of us think he is a pretty special boy. Please give him a gentle hug from me.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Would you consider trying Galiprant if it made your dog feel even better? You know at this point you have a fall back drug in Dasuquin Advanced. 


dlm ny country


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

dlmrun2002 said:


> Would you consider trying Galiprant if it made your dog feel even better? You know at this point you have a fall back drug in Dasuquin Advanced.
> 
> 
> dlm ny country


I am not sure who your question is directed to. In the case of my dog, Gracie, she is doing well on 2 Dasuquin Advanced per day as opposed to the normal maintenance dosage of one per day. Both my vet and I feel that at the moment the Dasuquin Advanced is the best treatment for Gracie as there are no harmful side effects giving her 2 chews a day. If it should stop working or there are changes in Gracie's condition Galliprant remains an option which will be considered in consultation with my veterinarian, whose expertise I value greatly.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry..Question was for you G-bear. Just was wondering. I'm sure you're taking great care of Gracie. She has a ton of sugar on the nose.  

dlm ny country


----------



## Missdaisy922 (Sep 13, 2017)

My Black Lab - almost 13 yrs old - has been on Galliprant 60mg for 6 weeks. Is 90% better than he was on anything else. Zero side effects. This medication is like a miracle elixir.


----------

